# [14-16 October] In Crust we Trust Fest, Oshawa ON



## steeltowncrust (Oct 3, 2011)

Anyone heading to this in Oshawa? The line up looks pretty sick and it's $15 for the whole weekend. Details are on facebook or easy to find through (g)oogle I'm pretty sure I'm going to be there but not sure where I'll be heading there from - if anyone else is gonna be there let me know!


----------

